# ***OFFICIAL*** - Wanderlei Silva vs. Keith Jardine DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on this Light Heavyweight showdown between PRIDE LEGEND Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva as he takes on the guy the UFC has no idea what to do with, "The Dean Of Mean" Keith Jardine in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*. 

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Fight of the Night.

Knockout of the Night.

War Wandi..!!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Trevmysta said:


> Fight of the Night.
> 
> Knockout of the Night.
> 
> War Wandi..!!


I think it can get either or but not both. I am taking Wanderlei by Knockout 1st round, and he will possibly get the Knockout bonus as well.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Jardine may stop WAND. It's VERY possible. I hope not though...I hate Jardine. It's just something about him. ::shrugs:: Such a goofy-looking fighter. Maybe it's that goat. Who knows... 

We'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

double leg takedown by jardine, ground and pound, rinse and repeat for 3 rounds


----------



## KGK0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Jardine by Stoppage in the second round


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

did wandy shave his head


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

sjbboy38 said:


> did wandy shave his head


HAHA yes it looks like he has. Wand by KO in round #2


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

If Wandy shaved his head Jardine doesn't have a chance. lol.

But seriously, I predict we see Jardine get outclassed tonight. And I'm not trying to underestimate the guy, but I think Wanderlei will be bringing it 110% for this fight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> If Wandy shaved his head Jardine doesn't have a chance. lol.


He also has to wear tights. If he's got the tights and shaved head and Jardine doesn't have a beard, then Wandy should be able to take the KO win. That's my new theory, guys named Silva gotta rock the tights and shaved head, it's worked for Anderson and it's also worked well for Wanderlei in the past.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Wand by KO, but i wouldnt be surprised if Jardine pulls off another win


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

aerius said:


> He also has to wear tights. If he's got the tights and shaved head and Jardine doesn't have a beard, then Wandy should be able to take the KO win. That's my new theory, guys named Silva gotta rock the tights and shaved head, it's worked for Anderson and it's also worked well for Wanderlei in the past.


:laugh::thumb02:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I got a good feeling Wanderlei is gonna get a KO.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If Jardine fights Wanderlei like he did with Chuck and if Wanderlei fights like he did with Chuck then I will say Jardine takes this one.

If Wanderlei comes in and uses his Maui Tai then Jardine will die.


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Tough fight for Wanderlei, not the fight you want when on a -3 streak.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I was really digging the bagpipe/didgeridoo jam that Keith Jardine came out to.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Someone NEEDS TO SMACK Goldie around Wandi NEVER LOST TO JACKSON you moron...**** I hate that guy.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone know the song that Wandy comes out to?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Come on Wandy


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy mother of GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Wanderlei with like a 25 second KO!!!!!! raise01:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank god The Maz shaved that dirt squirrel off his face.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!


Jardine looked dead!


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Anyone know the song that Wandy comes out to?


Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ughhh I wish I could be watching this shit  Someone needs to upload this FAST 

My prediction is Wand by KO early 2nd via massive knee to the dome


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Holy shit .

jardine is fucked.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Would someone please pull the axe out of Techno Viking's skull?

Holy smokes!!!

*Yes!

Yes!

Yes!*


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I knew it, Jardine is an idiot. Worst game plan ever!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

That is AXE MURDER....look out Jackson, he is coming for your head and title, bitch.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

**** me my prediction fails even in a late post LOL


still extremely happy Wand won


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

It's already over TraMai. 36 second Ko.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Wowowowowoow


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

When will people learn NOT TO SMILE AT WANDY DURING THE STAREDOWN?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

someone aT LEAST DESCRIBE IT TO ME  Knee to the face? Massive punch? WHAT>!>!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOO What an awesome fight.... WAR WANDY!!!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> Someone NEEDS TO SMACK Goldie around Wandi NEVER LOST TO JACKSON you moron...**** I hate that guy.


Yeah, how do you mess that up.



All_In_GSP said:


> Anyone know the song that Wandy comes out to?


Sandstorm



bbjd7 said:


> Come on Wandy


****. Pure ownage.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

See Aaronyman. . . you leg kick Wand. . . you get OWNED!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

im seriously LOLing right now and I'm supposed ot be working >:[


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

OHHH MYY GOD! That was just amazing. Jardine didn't have enough fear I guess...


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Woot Fu*k Yes Wanderlei Woot!!!!!!

Wwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrr Wwwwaaaannnndddeeeeerrrrrlllleeeeiiii!!!

HAHA i'm so happy right now, wand finally got a win back. YESSSSS


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Great showing by Wanderlei. Show people to never throw a leg kick on you.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> someone aT LEAST DESCRIBE IT TO ME  Knee to the face? Massive punch? WHAT>!>!


Wandy lands a hook behind the ear. Keith crumbles. Killer instinct kicks in. The Maz saves Keith's life by jumping in.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

bahahha


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looked like Alexander vs jardine 2 hahaha


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> someone aT LEAST DESCRIBE IT TO ME  Knee to the face? Massive punch? WHAT>!>!


Jardine throws a kick and Wanderlei counters with a right hook that connects to the temple, Jardine buckles.

Jardine gets up but Silva denies him any time to recover and pounces with more punches. Keith is dropped again and Wanderlei mounts him and just drops bombs till the fight is stopped. Keith is still out.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What an awesome fight. Wandy is the man. Its good to see the old Wand back.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Holding Jardine's head, relentlessly pounding it into the canvas. 

Yes this is Wand.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> someone aT LEAST DESCRIBE IT TO ME  Knee to the face? Massive punch? WHAT>!>!


Keith threw a left low kick and Wandy saw and opening and connected with a right hook counter and followed by a left. Keith went down and tried to pull guard and Wandy jumped all over him with hard punches to the top of the head and one right on the jaw. Fight over.




Rated said:


> Jardine throws a kick and Wanderlei counters with a right hook that connects to the temple, Jardine buckles.
> 
> Jardine gets up but Silva denies him any time to recover and pounces with more punches. Keith is dropped again and Wanderlei mounts him and just drops bombs till the fight is stopped. Keith is still out.




hahaha didn't see your post.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

I kinda feel bad for Jardine, he looked like a damn corpse laid out there.

Stoked that Wandy wins though 

Edit:

Watching Wandy hold his head on the mat by the neck while wailing on him is probably going to be my favorite moment of the year.


----------



## 2Xtreme87 (Feb 4, 2007)

Goldie just called wandi the iceman lol


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

> Looked like Alexander vs jardine 2 hahaha


My thoughts exactly, Jardine folded faster than Superman on laundry day.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jesus christ dude. How long was Jardine out?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Keith has nice kicks but you cannot use that gameplan against Silva.

I was almost crying in happiness over this fight and I'm a Chuck Liddell fan!

Go Wanderlei!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Poor Keith. 

He was never going to get a title shot even if he won this fight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Jesus christ dude. How long was Jardine out?


At least one or two minutes.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Poor Keith.
> 
> He was never going to get a title shot even if he won this fight.


rofl so true. Even if he did he wouldve came to the same ends at the hands of rampage, if not worse


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wandy is the man. I so hope he is his old self.

However I'm not sure since I've never bought Jardine so I'm not sure if I think Wandy can win the title but wow.

Wandy's ****/pimp choke while he pounded on Jardine was sick 1,000 points for anyone who finds me a pic for me.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Celtics win on the road. Wandy gets back to straight up murdering people. This has been a good night so far :thumb02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Wandy is back.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Haha yes, looked very similar to the Houston fight. I was thinking that before the fight, but wow. 

Wanderlei truly deserves it.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> rofl so true. Even if he did he wouldve came to the same ends at the hands of rampage, if not worse


Forrest will beat Rampage.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> Poor Keith.
> 
> He was never going to get a title shot even if he won this fight.


Yeah, it probably would have been Lyoto vs. Keith for the right to face Rampage/Forrest.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

The look on all those celebs in the front row after the fight was priceless. Eyes wide open, jaws on the floor. David Spade was like Holy Sh!t!!! The Rock didnt know what to think.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

noooooooooo i lost 10000 points! dam you keith dam yoooou


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, this sucks! I was hoping for an all out war but instead we got a 30 second massacre. I really thought this would be the fight of the night! Oh well, Congrats to Wandy for a job well done!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Forrest will beat Rampage.


I'll be rooting for him to as well


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

A bit gutted it was over so quick. But so happy ole Wandy's back with a vengeance. Annoyed i bet on Jardine now, wtf was I thinking...I even wanted wandy to win but nooooo.

WAR WAAANDY


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, lot of quick fights tonight.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Wandy's a man! He beat him like he owed him money


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm very pleased to see wany back to his winning ways, I kind of feel bad for Jardine, he seems like a likeable guy, but I'll take a devastating KO from Wandy anyways though lol.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Hats off to wandy short but sweet.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

sick fight wandy is still a beast


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> If Wandy shaved his head Jardine doesn't have a chance. lol.
> 
> But seriously, I predict we see Jardine get outclassed tonight. And I'm not trying to underestimate the guy, but I think Wanderlei will be bringing it 110% for this fight.


Ahhhh... Feels good to be right. :thumbsup::thumb02:

WAR WAND!!!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is Jardine alive?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Is Jardine alive?


:laugh:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Somebody should have told Jardine (rest his soul) that you can't beat Wandy on points with leg kicks. 

*Edit, well unless your Ricardo Arona you can beat Wandy on points.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Awesome fight i didn't think that Jardine would fall that fast i was thinking maybe the 2nd round..


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was truly surprised Jardine was getting picked as often as he was. This is a nightmare match-up for him and it showed. He finally is back down to B-level (justifiably) in my eyes. Before (even though I knew he wasn't as good as he looke) it was hard to argue with the production he had


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate to say it, but I told you doubters so.

Wanderlei is a terrible match-up for Jardine, I'm happy to see him win.


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

When wandi won i litterally jumped up and ran around the apartment yelling "WAR WANDDDIIII!!!!! oh my goddddd" haha, wow what a flash of old Wandi, amazing.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Exactly, a Thai striker that loves the bum rush!!! Is Jardines worst nightmare. He can't set up his game plan.

Houston Alexander ring a bell??


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Well this fight followed pretty much one of the 2 options everyone had set out for it....wanderlei won via quick KO

and as a Jardine fan...seriously WHAT THE [email protected] were you thinking....seriously....throwing a leg kick from the outside without setting it up was EXACTLY what i thought Jardine wouldn't do....damnit Jardine...so good yet so damn inconsistent....this was basically a replay of wandy/sakuraba 3....

ah well...he'll be back...glad wanderlei is back in the mix...should make for some good matchups


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Trevmysta said:


> When wandi won i litterally jumped up and ran around the apartment yelling "WAR WANDDDIIII!!!!! oh my goddddd" haha, wow what a flash of old Wandi, amazing.


I was doing virtually the same thing jumping up and down in my living room screaming at the TV Wandi is the man and jardine is shit and needs to die...yeah I get into some fights.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Whoever said MAz saved Jardines life wasn't kidding! Wandy had Jardine by the throat with one hand and was on the way to murdering him with the other LOL!

That was just unreal...War Wanderlei!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

GIF HAS ARRIVED











and for an even better quality


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

Uchi said:


> GIF HAS ARRIVED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. I want to see Wandi vs Rampage, BAD!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

ShreddedAndy said:


> Lmao. I want to see Wandi vs Rampage, BAD!


We already have, twice.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

YES Wanderlei added a new move to his arsenal! THE **** CHOKE!!!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> YES Wanderlei added a new move to his arsenal! THE **** CHOKE!!!


Lol repped for the approval of ****...**** choking


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was actually happy for Wanderlei, which is very unusual. He acted classy after the fight and I was actually a little impressed.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

B-Real said:


> I was actually happy for Wanderlei, which is very unusual. He acted classy after the fight and I was actually a little impressed.


Why would you be impressed now? He's always been classy.:dunno:


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

This fight made me so happy I cannot even explain it. Most of the time, when my favorite fighters fight, I want to see at least a 2-3 round war. Oh, but Wandy is so different, with him, I want to see destruction, a massacre, a MURDER. And oh boy that is what I got today. First time I have ever seen someone hold a guy by his neck on the ground while throwing huge punches to the head. A true sign of Axe Murdering.

I am so happy right now.

Awesome gif too, all you need now is David Spade mouthing Holy Sh!t after the fight


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

jardine shouldve shaved that "flavor saver"


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

As soon as I saw Wanderlei grab the throat i litterally jumped up pounded my fists and scremed "WORK THE **** CHOKE WANDI WORK IT!" The Roganism just popped up that fast god im a happy man tonight.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

OH

MY

.....

I did not expect it to be so fast, everybody that was watching in our room just froze....

Wandy was ******* brutal, pinning Jardine down by his throat, SHIT!!

[email protected] The Rock and david Spade's reaction, same as mine; *WOW*


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

I bet all the haters in the bar and collected after the beat down of the year. No more first time Octagon jitters for Wandy. His technique looked much better and his physique was way better than his fight versus Chuck. He kept his hands up an countered then killed! I think he rushed into it with Chuck and will prove u haters wrong an become LHWY Champ with Couture as his coach! It's not easy moving to the US and fighting right away like he did against Chuck he should of had a warm up fight! Well anyways the best beatdown of the year thus far!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheBrickhouse said:


> I bet all the haters in the bar and collected after the beat down of the year. No more first time Octagon jitters for Wandy. His technique looked much better and his physique was way better than his fight versus Chuck. He kept his hands up an countered then killed! I think he rushed into it with Chuck and will prove u haters wrong an become LHWY Champ with Couture as his coach! It's not easy moving to the US and fighting right away like he did against Chuck he should of had a warm up fight! Well anyways the best beatdown of the year thus far!


It's because he shaved his head, I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> It's because he shaved his head, I'm tellin' ya!


LOL when the people that were with us who didn't know anything about MMA saw Silva come out, classic reaction; "Holy shit ape man's gonna murder viking dude!".

HE ******* HELD HIM BY HIS THROAT, I thought Wandy was gonna rip Jardine's eye [email protected]

******* SICK!


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

MLS said:


> We already have, twice.


Rampage has improved infinitely since then, and Wandi didn't look to bad tonight, either.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

ShreddedAndy said:


> Rampage has improved infinitely since then, and Wandi didn't look to bad tonight, either.


Rampage has done nothing to show he's improved against a thai clinch. Until he fights someone with a solid clinch, like shogun or wanderlei, I'm not buying the improvement since there is no basis for it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

ShreddedAndy said:


> Rampage has improved infinitely since then, and Wandi didn't look to bad tonight, either.


You can't say he has improved against the thai clinch because we haven't seen him against it since he got destroyed by Wandy and Shogun.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Javelin said:


> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> ...


The tribal tat of doom has emerged tonight! Pretty stoked!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

ShreddedAndy said:


> Rampage has improved infinitely since then, and Wandi didn't look to bad tonight, either.


Ummmm yeah.... not sure ive seen this demonstrated yet. Oh wait he looked pretty lame against Eastman beat Liddell who he beat once before and one a decent decision over Henderson. I dotn call that infinitely improved. Wandy's style is made for Rampage and if your willing for this fight you'd better accept Liddell vs Rampage three cause it's more warranted than Rampage vs. Wandi 3.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Ummmm yeah.... not sure ive seen this demonstrated yet. Oh wait he looked pretty lame against Eastman beat Liddell who he beat once before and one a decent decision over Henderson. I dotn call that infinitely improved. Wandy's style is made for Rampage and if your willing for this fight you'd better accept Liddell vs Rampage three cause it's more warranted than Rampage vs. Wandi 3.


Not sure I agree with this, Wanderlei's fights with Rampage were far more competitive than Rampage's with Chuck.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

At last I can truly say WAR WAAAAAAAAAAND!!!

At last he gets a break, and I just feel overwhelmed with man love for him. He did what he was supposed to do: Get in fairly close, then axe murder Jardine. The WAND is back and he's pissed! Really cool guy as well.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jardine looked like he was in a coffin after that. What a comeback by Silva.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

That was awesome! Way to go Wandy. lol I think I remember Joe referring what Wandy was doing in a different fight a "**** choke" lol. Man, Jardine was laying there for such a long time... then slinks out of the octagon lol.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I just watched the fight. Wow... thats all is just wow.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

That was Brutal.... i swear... so brutal... total 'axe murderer' style.

One hand on his throat, the other pounding him on his head... Jardine got KTFO big time.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah completely brutal. jardine got freaking axe murdered.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Javelin said:


> Wandy was ******* brutal, pinning Jardine down by his throat, SHIT!!


I think that is the choke Joe Rogan refers to as the "**** Choke".... If we had Wandy in Vietnam, we would have won, that dude is freakin' intense. He wrecked Jardine.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

All you fighters out there be carefull, for the axe murderer is back!:thumb02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sadly, this is from the wrong angle.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

My god that was Brutal. SO much better than the HA beatdown.

Jeez Jardine can lose. I mean, when he loses he really gets his ass kicked.

Good to have Wand back, although he never went anywhere.

It really was almost Wand by fatality.


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

I am glad he won, he was so happy after the fight. From losing 3 striaght in a row it was a great relief for him.

When he walks into the arena and the cage, you can see on his face that he really loves the sport and feeds off the fans.

Nice one Wandy.


----------



## PremiumFighter (Feb 7, 2007)

That shit was brutal, i was so pumped for WANDY to come back in winning fashion after 3 losses, I hate kieth jardine talking loads of crap how he should deserve better and beating Silva would cement himself the history books. When Wand pinned him down by his throat and GnP'd kieth into a coma state it was truly awesome... WANDY is back!! :thumb02:

OH yeh when Wandy has a shaved head he always wins and you can see his sick tat so i hope he stays a meathead. :thumbsup:


----------



## djenrique (Sep 14, 2007)

Wanderlei Silva! You better believe it, that cockyness is back. You could see it in his eyes. Finally some real killer instinct!!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

What can you say? WAND needs no axe in order to commit axe murdering.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Brutal, brutal, brutal...


----------

